# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  مشکل لودینگ با وب سرویس پیامک

## ParisaKiani

سلام 

من با ایجکس هر فانکشنی رو که تو اون فانکشن به وب سرویس وصل شده ، صدا میزنم . loading.show از کار میفته .
یعنی لودینگ بعد از یه مدتی که ویامک ارسال میشه نمایش داده میشه 
من نمایش لودینگ نیاز دارم وچون اتصال به وب سرویس پیامک و ارسالش زمان زیادی میبره 

باید چیکار کنم ؟؟

ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------

